# Urdu: xudaawand, khudaawand



## tonyspeed

Does the word xudaawand only refer to God in Urdu or are there other uses for this word?


----------



## Alfaaz

The dictionary gives the following meanings: "Owner, possessor, master, lord; husband; my Lord; your lordship; sir" 

*Question:*
It seems to be also used (not sure) to refer to Jesus (pbuh) by Christian brothers and sisters........again, not sure about this.....? or maybe the phrase they used is _"khudaawand ke beta"_....so khudaawand is being used for God?


----------



## Qureshpor

tonyspeed said:


> Does the word xudaawand only refer to God in Urdu or are there other uses for this word?



Tony SaaHib, the short answer to your question  is that "xudaavand" did have more meanings than just "God" and it would be fair to say that in the modern language the meaning is gradually converging towards depicting the Almighty. Here is a little more detailed reply to your question.

http://groups.google.com/group/alt....dc16b7f?lnk=gst&q=khudaavand#075e7008adc16b7f


----------



## tonyspeed

Alfaaz said:


> The dictionary gives the following meanings: "Owner, possessor, master, lord; husband; my Lord; your lordship; sir"



I believe the term kurios as found in Greek and translated in English as lord (not necessarily related to God) is usually translated xudaawand. 

I guess my question is in modern Urdu, could we use the term xudaawand for a king, ruler or master and it not seem strange? Or would malik be the more appropriate term?


-- I see now QP has answered my question above :


----------



## Jabir

I don't know if this is too off-topic, but what is the difference between these mentioned words and "Allah"?
"Allah" is used only by Muslims or they also use Xuda?

Thanks!


----------



## Qureshpor

Jabir said:


> I don't know if this is too off-topic, but what is the difference between these mentioned words and "Allah"?
> "Allah" is used only by Muslims or they also use Xuda?
> 
> Thanks!



Muslims (from the Subcontinent) use Allah, xudaa, rab, parvardigaar, maalik, maulaa, ilaahii (my God) and many more.


----------



## BP.

Jabir said:


> I don't know if this is too off-topic, but what is the difference between these mentioned words and "Allah"?
> "Allah" is used only by Muslims or they also use Xuda?
> Thanks!


khudaa is very common, and irrevocably part of some expressions. Allaah is used, as far as by know, from where I am, by both Muslims and Christians.


----------



## BP.

tonyspeed said:


> Does the word xudaawand only refer to God in Urdu or are there other uses for this word?



We still have the _naa khudaa_, as we discussed in another thread earlier this week, who is the _khudaa _of the _naa2u _i.e. the ship's captain. Other uses have dwindled, and Hazrat QP's link might reveal some treasures.


----------



## souminwé

Alfaaz said:


> *Question:*
> It seems to be also used (not sure) to refer to Jesus (pbuh) by Christian brothers and sisters........again, not sure about this.....? or maybe the phrase they used is _"khudaawand ke beta"_....so khudaawand is being used for God?



_Xudaavand_ is used in the Urdu Bible to translate Lord and LORD (Jehova). Hence the phrase _xudaavand xuda_ "The Lord God". I suppose it just became the Christian word of preference for "God".


----------



## marrish

tonyspeed said:


> Does the word xudaawand only refer to God in Urdu or are there other uses for this word?


Yes, you are right, in modern Urdu we use it for God only.


----------



## marrish

BelligerentPacifist said:


> khudaa is very common, and irrevocably part of some expressions. Allaah is used, as far as by know, from where I am, by both Muslims and Christians.


xudaa can be used for other gods as well.


----------



## BP.

souminwé said:


> _Xudaavand_ is used in the Urdu Bible to translate Lord and LORD ...


If khudaa could be used for lord then I'll have reason to shorten my favorite appellation maanand ee khudaawand to khudawand alone to my local lord...
Thanks for the idea.


----------



## marrish

BelligerentPacifist said:


> If khudaa could be used for lord then I'll have reason to shorten my favorite appellation maanand *ee *khudaawand to khudawand alone to my local lord...
> Thanks for the idea.


Very nice information. I was thinking of applying your non-discriminatory approach to vowels while transliterating but let me say that here it is not the case of pronouncing it long.


----------



## BP.

I know. 3aadat see majbuur in spelling!


----------



## marrish

I think your method is right. We do have many short e and short o in Urdu! Just the common izaafat. I'm going to change my manner of transliteration from now on.


----------



## Faylasoof

tonyspeed said:


> _I believe the term *kurios *as found in Greek and translated in English as lord (not necessarily related to God) is usually translated xudaawand_.
> 
> I guess my question is in modern Urdu, could we use the term xudaawand  for a king, ruler or master and it not seem strange? Or would malik be  the more appropriate term?
> 
> -- I see now QP has answered my question above :


 _Yes, this is exactly how *kurios* would be translated – as *xudaawand*,but also  *xudaawandigaar*, btw._


----------



## Faylasoof

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Originally Posted by *tonyspeed*
> Does the word xudaawand only refer to God in Urdu or are there other uses for this word?
> 
> 
> 
> We still have the _*naa khudaa*_, as we discussed in another thread earlier this week, who is the _khudaa _of the _naa2u _i.e. the ship's captain. Other uses have dwindled, and Hazrat QP's link might reveal some treasures.
Click to expand...

 Let us not forget *dah-xudaa */ *deh-xudaa*!

Anyway, here is more from Hazrat-e-Ghaalib and his the use of _xudaawand_, _xudaawandigaar _and _xudaa_ in his less well-known _religious _poetry:

_xudaa kii raah meN shaahii-o-xusrawii kaisii_
_kaho keh rahbar-e-diin-e-xudaa kaheN us ko_

_xudaa kaa bandah xudawandigaar bandoN kaa_
_agar kaheN nah xudaawand kyaa kaheN us ko_

Here he is using _xudaawand_ and _xudawandigaar_ both for Imam al-Husain, the Prophet’s younger grandson. _xudaawand_ and _xudawandigaar_ both mean _lord, master, nobleman_. Their Arabic equivalents would be _sayyid_ and _shariif._ Ghalib uses Imam al-Husain’s _siyaadah_ (_siyaadat_, in Urdu and Persian) and his character and stance in the face of adversity to call him _xudaawand_ and _xudawandigaar_.

NB: Just a short note on tranliteration without going off-topic! The _izaafat_ 'e' we mostly write as -e- (same for the _3aTf_ 'o' as -o-) and many of us mostly use 'e' within words to mean both _chhoTii _and  _baRii ye_, the latter coming at the end of words, as in *mere xudaa *(= my Lord / my God). Here the _vowel length_ is the same for both 'ye's unlike in _merii_, where the 'ii' represents the _chhoTii ye_ at the end. On the net most people use 'ee' to mean the 'ii' sound that many of us have been using.


----------



## Alfaaz

> _Xudaavand_ is used in the Urdu Bible to translate Lord and LORD (Jehova). Hence the phrase _xudaavand xuda_ "The Lord God". I suppose it just became the Christian word of preference for "God".


Thanks for noticing and replying to my question souminwé! Informative!


----------

